# Please help. Girls names to go with Finn?



## too_scared

We found out yesterday we're having a little girl. Our son is Finn and we are having the hardest time coming up with names for this little one. 

I liked Evie but our friends told us a few days ago that if they have a girl they plan to use the name Ivy. They are due a month before us and are team yellow. We would never do that to them. I've fallen out of love with it lately anyway. 

I like Willa but dh is not such a fan. He prefers Mina. I'm not loving it. 

Drew is a name we both agree on but I don't like it for a first name. 

So what do you think? What goes well with Finn? We don't like names that we will end up shortening. We prefer to name her what we plan to call her. We also don't want something that is too popular. 

Please help!


----------



## bumblebeexo

If this baby is a girl we are going to call her Bella, that goes nice with Finn, but I think it is quite common in places. 

Other names.. Carla, Jade, Ruby, Faye, Morgan, Willow, Lola, Lyla, Mia, Georgia, Evelyn.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :) 

Mia was on our list when I was pregnant with our son. 

I like Lyla. We've talked about Lyra a little too. I like that one a lot.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lily? Ruby?


----------



## m2010

My friend has a Finn & Olive x

I like Willa & Lyra! What about:
Cora
Ava
Maeve
Tessa
Nora
Zoe
Elsa
Aria
Ruby
Orla


----------



## stiletto_mom

Rhea
Kira
Reilly
Ryan (for a girl)
Alannah (double n)
Moira
Nola


----------



## GingerPanda

We always thought if we had boy/girl twins, we would name them Finn and Fianna per the Irish myth. The Fianna were the groups that followed Finn MacCoul. :)


----------



## WANBMUM

Amelia


----------



## AJCash

Maybe look for another Irish name. Finn was always on my short list for boy names. <3


----------



## AJCash

Oh, and Lyra is quite good too! I love His Dark Materials (Golden Compass).... Did you take the name from there?


----------



## too_scared

I did! Our samoyed's name is Iorek. I love those books. :) 

Thank you all for the suggestions. There's some really beautiful names here :)


----------



## AJCash

So since Finn was the top of my boy list and you seem to have similar taste, I'll tell you that my girl name was Amarantha. I didn't list it in my prior post because you said you didn't want names that would be shortened, and I can see a lot of people shortening it to Amy.

Lyra is totally awesome, though. If I were voting on anything mentioned so far, it would be that one for sure. I'm a sucker for literary names.


----------



## too_scared

Amarantha is so pretty! 

We considered calling her Arya but have fallen out of love with that name.


----------



## AJCash

Ah, yeah, that would be another great name but I agree with you. The show has made ASOIAF too popular for me to use it now! 

My husband and I have already decided that if we ever have a boy, his middle name is going to be Tiberius. It's not exactly a literary name, but I think it's on par. There's no way I can have kids and not inflict a name on them from *something* I love, so why not? 

Malcolm Tiberius would be the nerdiest name on the planet.... probably a good thing that a cousin of mine is due to have a baby and using the name Malcolm first. ^_^ Mixing my space captains like that might be a sin anyhow.

Sorry, I'm going off topic now. That's not relevant to your baby girl in the slightest. Names are the funnest thing to talk about though!


----------



## GingerPanda

Alara and Nova are also on my girl name list.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Those names are great! I love talking names generally but we are just so stumped this time. 

Oooooh, I like Nova :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nila (pronounced Nee-la)
Aria
Alex
Cori
Leilani
Corliss
Aurelia


----------

